# Boat Horse Power Rating



## lucescoflathead (Jul 13, 2014)

If you buy a boat with a maximun H/P rating of 75 Hp,what is the biggest jet you can put on it. Is it 75 HP at the pump like a 95/75 or is it 75 at the power head like a 75/50? Thanks Todd


----------



## fakirone (Jul 18, 2014)

Pump


----------



## Djknyork (Jul 18, 2014)

I was always told at the pump.... But I'm not dressed in green either.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

